# What will happen to the WSMs and WSSMs?



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

*What do you think will happen with the WSMs and WSSMs*​
Stick Around1866.67%Become Reloader Only933.33%


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Just a poll on what you guys think will happen with the WSM and WSSM cartriges.

Do you think they will stick around as factory loads or become a reloader only type of cartrige?

I have a 270 WSM and reload so it really doesn't matter to me...just curious.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They will stick around. It maybe hard to get ammo but they will make it. You can get new 5mm rimfire ammo. It is spendy but you can get it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think they will survive with some holding some popularity and others just holding on. I think the first was the 300WSM and it may do OK. On the other hand the Remington Short Action Ultramag being 100 fps slower it's future is more dismal. I think Winchester missed the boat by not introducing the 300 case necked down to 6.5, but then the military goofed and went .277 instead of .264 also. 
I think after the 300 Winchester should have moved to calibers that held less competition. Remington has the 260, but the old 264 Winchester mag is never going to recover. In the accurate short action the caliber would have been far more successful, and stiff competition for the 6 and 6.5/284.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope they stick around! I have a 7mmwsm abolt now and had a 300wsm before that and loved them both, knowckdown was amazing on the 300 and i have only hunted one season with the 7mm but with 2 mulie tags, 3 antelope tags, and at least one whitetail tag, we'll see if it "earns its salt" so to speak this year, I will agree with the caliber difference though, the 300 and 7mm are so close to each other that it would be nice to see somethin a little different.....I would also like to own a 270wsm cause i hear its a screamer


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

ccccrnr That is very true. You can also have your gun set up as a switch barrel and then all you need is a barrel vice receiver block, time and some grease. It is easy as pie to change out a tube that has been pree set up. Just remember to grease your threads.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm thinking that the WSMs will probably stick around. The 7mm WSM and 300WSM both seem to be pretty popular. However, the WSSM's I think will fade into insignificance.


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I just wonder why they did a 270 WSM (.277) and a 7mm WSM (.284). Really no difference. I suppose the 300 and either the 7mm or 270 will survive. I have not heard much of the 325.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I have owned a 300wsm Tikka which I regret selling a few weeks ago, however, I have bought a savage 16fcss chambered in 270 wsm....no question the ammo is more expensive as you can not buy it anywhere other than a sports store like cabela's. I don't put too much emphasis on cost of ammo, as I do not shoot every weekend, and typically shoot 3 or 4 boxes a year...i sum it all up as a hobby and it is sure fun!

WSM I'm sold!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Im sure that Winchester will still load them for quite some time. heck they STILL load the 358 winchester, and as far as i know only one rifle is still chambered for it.

What Im not sure of is if they will stay popular. IMO there small benefits come at a very high price. Ammo is expensive now, just imagine if one or more ammo makers drop it!

I wont buy guns chambered for WSM or WSSM calibers. I v lost track of how many times iv found an amazing deal on a lightly used rifle, only to have my heart sink when i see that its chambered for a WSSM.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They will stick around!


----------

